# LDAP Classen und Attribute



## melmager (24. Februar 2019)

Ich versuche grade ein LDAP Server aufzusetzen

und leider habe ich noch kein Durchblick bei den Classen und die Attribute.

Wenn ich ein normalen User habe der folgende Rechte haben soll:


Anmeldung an Linux System (vermutlich objektclass PosixAccount)
und bei Windows zugang zu Samba Freigaben.

welche objektklassen muss/kann ich einsetzen

bei der objektclass Posix habe ich zwei Pflichtattribute
uid
und
uidNumber

wo ist denn da der Unterschied ? UserID verstehe ich ja noch aber was ist die Number ?

und ich arbeite mit Jxplorer und Opensuse - die haben ein paar ldaptemplates (nein keine html templates auf die stosse ich auch immer bei der googel suche es geht nicht ums aussehen sondern um eine vorlage für ein LDAP Eintrag die nutzen könnte) mit dabei - habe aber keine Möglichkeit gefunden die in irgendeiner Form zu nutzen. Ich vermute mal wird nicht unterstützt

noch eine Frage 
wie editiere ich eigendlich Objektclassen ? was für ein programm setze ich dann dazu ein ?


```
cn: usertemplate

objectClass:
top
suseObjectTemplate
suseUserTemplate


suseDefaultValue:
homeDirectory=/home/%uid
loginShell=/bin/bash


suseNamingAttribute: uid

susePlugin: UsersPluginLDAPAll
```

so sieht ein template bei suse aus


----------

